# puppy with broken foot :((



## toffeepoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
yesterday our 25 week old puppy Toffee broke his foot bones on his back leg ( i was walking down the stairs and he came charging down the stairs behind me and ran rigth under my feet, i fell and he was underneath me, so i feel absolutely terrible, i cried buckets yesterday feeling so guilty. We took him straight to the vets, who then sent us to the pet hospital for xrays, he needed stomach xrays as well as other to ensure therewas no damage to his internal organs. Thankfully his organs, stomach are all ok, but just below his ankle there are 4 bones, and 3 of them have broke, the vet said they are neat breaks so it has been heavily bandaged which needs changing every 3 days for 2 weeks. I am so worried about him though and i wont rest until i see him able to run about again. Its so heart breaking seeing just lying and not bouncing about like normal.i just wanted to ask on here if anyone else has any experience of this.. and any advice to offer me. The vet said to keep him crated, but hes never been in a crate, we borrowed one yesterday but he cried all night,eventually i put him on the floor in our bedroom in his basket, but he got out and just stretched out on the floor, but seemed happier there. In the day we are trying to just trying to stay with him and he sleeps on the settee or floor. He isnt interested in any of his toys, or even chewing on a dentastix, hes eaten last night and this morning and ive carried him out for wees but he hasnt had a poo yet..i dont know if this is because he cant get into the right position with it being his back leg..but he is fully toilet trained so im sure he would let us know if he needed to go? Also he hasnt barked at all since yesterday, he did have a g.a. for the xrays so i dont know if its aftereffects of that. Anyway,any advice would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Poor Toffee, what a horrible thing to happen, but you shouldn't feel bad as accidents happen and it wasn't your fault. It could have been much worse and you could have been injured as well. I am sure Toffee's foot will heal quickly and he will be running around soon. I wonder if it's worth giving Toffee lots of calcium rich foods to help his foot heal, I know that's the advice given when children break their bones.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry no advice but I soooo feel for you and your dog. I'm sure most of us have had near misses like that if not on the stairs then when a pup get under your feet, I know I have. 
I think I'd do the same at night time he'll stay put with you there and Hopefully he knows his limitations and will keep himself calm. I'm sure the anaesthetic is probably still having some effect and he'll open his bowels when ready. 
As he feels brighter his toys and chews will keep entertained. Hopefully someone has experience that can be more helpful . Did the vet think it could have healed in 2 weeks?? 
Will be thinking of you....I hope he self regulates and takes it easy, good luck xxx

Ps I hope you're ok, I'm sure you'll notice your own aches and pains very soon, take care x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear, so sorry. I think you both got off lightly by the sounds of it. The stairs are so dangerous and you both could have been seriously injured. Toffee will be ok, he's probably just not himself because of what happened and he's limiting himself a bit. Don't feel guilty, feel relieved that it wasn't worse.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you and Toffee. I know I have almost fallen because of Molly quite a few times but managed to catch myself. It's an accident so don't feel bad. They are resilient little dogs so I'm sure he will bounce back. If the vet did all those tests I'm sure he would of seen if there was anything else wrong. I can't offer any advice but as for the playing etc...maybe because he isn't feeling himself he doesn't feel like playing. I know when Molly got spayed she didn't play for the first 2 days and then she bounced back. :hug: for you and Toffee!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor little Toffee, I hope he picks up soon! And poor you!  I have lived through this not once but twice and if you are like me in no time he will be 100% and you will feel pangs of gut wrenching guilt for days! 

Our lab shepard Max (a girl) severed part of her ankle when she was four months old, in a forest. The vet thought it might have been a deliberately set razor wire but we never found anything. If memory serves she had six weeks of full inactivity. In hindsight keeping her leashed to me at rest, on my lap, in her crate or beside me driving might have had a silver lining. We became extremely bonded and I had time to teach her all kinds of fun tricks that charmed her fans for her whole life. She could do math (barking), balance a treat on her nose, sneeze etc... 

A beagle pup I had as a kid fell off a balconey and broke her leg too. I don't recall much, just the cast. We were already well bonded and she could be kept happy with treats so it all worked out.

I hope the vet gave you some pain killers and I hope someone can be with him much of the time? Fingers crossed here that your pup is right as rain in no time and good luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor you guys! if they are a clean break I am sure he will make a full recovery. Dont beat yourself up about it, you didnt fall on purpose! are you ok from your fall?
I am sure soon he will be all healed up and just fine.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I also have no advise for a fracture . . but as we all read each others heartbreaks with our poos . . we sorta figure things out as we go dont we?? Toffee will mend quickly as age is very much in that favor!! I'm so glad no internal organs were damaged and you are ok too. These things do happen, mine have been under my feet many times with near misses so please do not feel guilty! They are so very resiliant, everything will work itself out as we know you will be watching closely for any complications. Our prayers for healing are with you and Sami and Carley send hugs and kisses!!! XXXXOOOO : )


----------



## toffeepoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words and get well wishes..it really means alot to me. Im ok after the fall, thank you for asking after me too. Hindsight is a wonderful thing..but foresight would be better . i think in the future i will so paranoid especially on the stairs when he is around.i will keep you all posted how he is getting on xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Toffeepoo, some Bowen Therapy may help. It will help with healing, reduce swelling and help with any muscle pains he may have. These things happen......and they are very quick to get where they shouldn't, and blooming slow to get out of the way!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Hi Toffeepoo, some Bowen Therapy may help. It will help with healing, reduce swelling and help with any muscle pains he may have. These things happen......and they are very quick to get where they shouldn't, and blooming slow to get out of the way!


Cat would love you to write a wee bit about Bowen Therapy. You always refer to it and I would love to know more.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww I really feel for the both of you! Accidents will and do happen it could have been a whole lot worse. Toffee is probably just quiet because of what's happened and the G.A does make you feel a bit grotty. I'm sure toffee will perk up soon. Look after both of yourselves x


----------

